# Ever buy a pedal more than once?



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Well I just bought my fourth DMM, I have a love-hate thing going on with that pedal. When I have it I regret buying it cause it's so huge, noisy and kinda colors my bypass sound. Once I sell it I just can't get that sound out of my head and want it back. Am I going crazy lol?

Anyone else have that experience with a certain pedal?

P.S: I may have a DMM for sale soon


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have owned 4 Fulldrive 2 pedals. I still have on old orange one from around 95. I hardly ever use it, but I'm sure if I sold it I would end up buying another one. 

Crazy? nah!!!!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Haha, DMM's for me too! I'm on my 3rd for exactly the same reasons as you.

I've also gone through 2x DM-3s, 2x DM-2s, and...ummm...about 5 different Tubescreamers 

I also want to get a Box of Rock to replace the one I traded away a long time ago for a Fulldrive 2.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> Haha, DMM's for me too! I'm on my 3rd for exactly the same reasons as you.
> 
> I've also gone through 2x DM-3s, 2x DM-2s, and...ummm...about 5 different Tubescreamers
> 
> I also want to get a Box of Rock to replace the one I traded away a long time ago for a Fulldrive 2.


Lol I never tried the Fulldrive 2, trade you a DMM for it? HAHA


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Bought an MXR Envelope Filter in 1978 or so. Loved it, but had to sell it when I moved across country to start grad school. When L&M opened up an outlet near where I was studying some 8 years later, I bought it again. MXR had changed a few component values in the interim, and taking photocopies of both boards made it possible to understand the circuit a bit better.

I eventually sold that second one, but currently have 3 clones that I made and modded.

Though not a pedal, I bought an 8" rotating speaker assembly, similar to a Vibra-Tone, that I used with my Princeton for a couple of years until I had to sell in preparation for the move to grad school. Missed it dearly. 25 years later, a buddy in town traded me his for 3 pedals, and it sounds just as sweet as I remembered.

Given that I make pedals, I will also build a pedal more than once. Sometimes, it's just to improve the quality of the build, but sometimes I try to experiment with the basic circuit and add some features, where other times I just want to have two of something as a means of having presets or simply in another format. For example, I have a bunch of individual stompboxes, but I also made a modular "frac rac" unit with interchangeable effects modules. So, I have many of the same things in each format.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I think I had 3 differents tubescreamer and this is my third DS-1.
Other than that I'm perfect! 

My Les Paul is my number 4!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I've had 4 Boss DM-2 pedals and 2 Foxrox Octrons. 

As soon as I sell either of those pedals, I find myself regretting it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I refuse to get involved in this discussion


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

zurn said:


> Lol I never tried the Fulldrive 2, trade you a DMM for it? HAHA


hahaha, no tradebacks???


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> I've had 4 Boss DM-2 pedals and 2 Foxrox Octrons.
> 
> As soon as I sell either of those pedals, I find myself regretting it.


I forgot about DM-2's, I think I'm on my fourth one of those too. And Tubescreamers... yikes, I've had a TS-808 and a couple of TS-9's and 10's. Forgot about those ones.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never sold a pedal, but I sort of bought a pedal twice--in a sense--I had a DS-1 when I bought a DF-2--which is basically the same pedal with a feedback/sustain option.

I use both and set them differently.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Sold my Boss Chorus and Overdrive when I bought a Peavey amp with built in chorus and overdrive . The built in stuff sucked large, but I lived with it. When I sold the amp, I bought another Boss Chorus. Never did replace the Overdrive though.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I am tempted by every single Rat that I see.
I would also like to stack a DD2, DD3, DD5, and DD6 just to see if I could go back in time.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm on my second hot british. this one i'll keep, if only for recording. just a fantastic high gain pedal.

also bought and sold three sansamp gt2s before i realized that it was the lack of sustain that caused my disatisfaction.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm on my second Timmy... And if it goes I'll get a third no doubt.


----------



## hogweed (Jan 16, 2011)

I bought a 2nd 70's EH polyphase because the 1st worked but was noisy( like dirty ac & static). The 2nd plays clean.
I would buy another Boss CE-1 if it was reasonable and clean. Although some get close like retro-sonic to cloning it
it still lacks the brilliant shimmer of the original.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...also on my second danelectro cool cat chorus, the 18-volt version.



david henman said:


> ...i'm on my second hot british. this one i'll keep, if only for recording. just a fantastic high gain pedal.
> 
> also bought and sold three sansamp gt2s before i realized that it was the lack of sustain that caused my disatisfaction.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Tarbender said:


> I'm on my second Timmy... And if it goes I'll get a third no doubt.


I'm on my second as well, though this one's a Tim, not a Timmy


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've bought then sold then bought again the following pedals: OCD, Fulldrive II, Fulltone Octafuzz, Fulltone Ultimate Octave, DD-3 (3 times), EHX Chorus, Fulltone '70 (3 times), Rat (3 times)....it just never ends.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

david henman said:


> ...also on my second danelectro cool cat chorus, the 18-volt version.


I managed to hang on to that one, almost let it go a few times. The other one that I plan to keep is the Dano V1 Trans OD. I think you just scooped one of those up did you not?


----------



## pointblank (Feb 4, 2010)

I had a Ram's Head muff that I felt intimidated by after seeing how much they were selling for. After trying to replace it with a few clones (Musket, Hoof, Green Sovtek), I found another Ram's Head on eBay and will never part with it.


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

I bought 2 Dano CTO1's and am selling my second now that I have a Timmy. Solid pedal, no doubt, but useless now that that I have the actual pedal. I don't think I'll be getting another one.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok just bought another DMM (probably my fifth) from fellow GC member captainbrew, thanks man  god did I miss it. This is really one of the better ones, it doesn't overload as easily and the noise level is low, it's a keeper! It wont replace my El Cap but they both have their strengths, i'll be keeping both (yeah I'm spoiled). 

Here are some pics


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes.

I have had the misfortune twice to have pedals stolen, and have been fortunate enough to replace one of the two...I recently replaced a stolen Arion Stereo Chorus pedal (thanks to 23Cicero!!) and I am absolutely happy to have been able to do so. I also lost an MXR Phase 45 original pedal decades ago to a thief, and was able to replace that one with an MXR Phase 100 (thanks to OddJobPeters!!) - it isn't exactly the same, but captures the same feel as my original one. Do replacements due to theft count?

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The only one I ever had that I sold and then got another one was the EH Big Muff. The king of fuzz


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Same here. I've owned and sold just about every reissue and variation over the years and have to say that I'm sticking with my V4 and V4 Big Muff Clone.



GuitarsCanada said:


> The only one I ever had that I sold and then got another one was the EH Big Muff. The king of fuzz


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i had a keeley modded rat.

sold it then bought a whiteface reissue a month later. much much better pedal.

tempted to sell it...but im afraid ill buy it again


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Bought another Tim/Timmy and an Xotic RC Booster never should of sold either!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

*Colorsound Supa Tonebender*

I sold an original Colorsound Supa Tonebender (Duh!!) and two years later purchased a reissue. 

Good news is I sold the original for $250 and got the reissue for $120. Bad news is the original is probably worth three times that now!


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm a delay junkie. I've had just about everything, but I'm on my third Boss DD20. Why? Because it sounds good, takes any combination of guitar or line-level in and out, and runs on batteries when I'm out jam-slutting. Just too plain useful to let go for a third time...


----------

